# Expulsion threat at school...



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

So many of you forumers have seen my work and a few of you know I aspire to be a special effects makeup artist as soon as I graduate High School. Well because I want this to be my career I take it very seriously and have collected and collaborated many of my works into an organized portfolio that I am constantly updating with new work.

Well today at school in my first period I was called into the office...no idea why. I walk in and 2 of the school administrators are waiting for me. I asked why they had called me in and they said a teacher had given them word that a student had a very "graphic" makeup portfolio that depicted violence and racism. I told them I did have a makeup portfolio and it was pretty out there but it was my art nonetheless and it did have some not so nice imagery but as far as racism goes, theres just as much in their history text books.

They asked me if I had it with me, which I always do because my teachers and friends aren't stingy, closed-minded idiots and they constantly ask to see it. I agreed to show it to them and they where fine...until they came to the Nazi Zombie photo. If you haven't seen it here's the link: http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=413&pictureid=6953

They immediately brought up the swastika and asked me why I had it on my forehead in the picture. I told them it was from a video game and it was just a makeup job I was asked to do. The makeup simply portrayed a character and any makeup job does that. I in no way endorsed any anti-semitic belief through the photo.

They finished going through my portfolio, gave it back to me, and said if they ever found out I had brought it back onto campus, they would expel me....yeah. I think that's absolutely ridiculous so my portfolio and all its pictures are staying in my back pack. I HOPE they find out I'm still bringing it to school cause its gonna be one hell of a news story when I get expelled for a picture! :finger:

I wanna hear from you forumers. What do you think about the situation?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Well schools can certainly be limited. But the bottom line is, any thing you bring that isn't pertaining to school or class. They can warn you and boot you out. I would suggest, try to get into the acting classes at school. They might not be of the best quality. But I have found that if you watch and listen, even the dumbest person or events hold some good knowledge for even the smartest of people. Also If I were you I would look into some of the local theaters and colleges. Maybe do some volunteer work to get in the business. A friend of mine at 18, slept in is car and offered to sweep up in a garage. But he got his foot in the door. It paid off too, he got to work the pit crew in Nascar. That was what he loved. That would be a better track the counting on the news or the law. I am sure both of those will only hurt your chances at ever getting in the business. Please understand I am certainly not trying to tell you what to do. Just passing on a lifetime of experience.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

The Watcher is right - if your portofilio isn't directly relevant to any of the classes you are taking then the school can quite legally ask you not to bring it in. Having said that I consider their reaction to be extremely over the top.

If the portfolio is relevant to a class you are taking then start a petition and get as many signatures as possible with regard to freedom of expression in art but leave your portfolio at home while you do this - this will show maturity whilst also showing that you are serious about your art and not just a teenage shock jock.

If they do not then rescind the threat then you have every right to turn it into a publicity stunt.


----------



## belldoppler (Feb 17, 2010)

That’s pretty outlandish... I think anyone who wants to express something their interested in should be completely allowed to do that... and you do have freedom of petition I agree with fritz just get signatures and revolt against the overbearing society the government calls school
Or maybe you should put a disclaimer on the front of you portfolio haha. (That way people really can’t say much about it, considering the fact that you would have warned them.)
Oh well I don’t think you should hide away what you’ve worked hard at achieving. Keep working at it… your getting good.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Just took a look at your gallery, impressive work, you are well on your way to becoming a pro make up artist. 

The racist claim is silly but with that I said I would also suggest that you choose your battles wisely. 

You may not agree with their request to leave your portfolio at home but look at the whole picture. 

Is getting expelled worth the risk, and by risk I mean the possibility that it could hurt your chance at future jobs or getting accepted into a school? 

Trust me, I work at a public school and don't agree with all the decisions that are made but sometimes you just have to deal with it and move on. 

I think your future goal is more important in this case...play their game and work your butt off. When you become a professional special effects make up artist you will have the last laugh.

Best of luck and I look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

For the school to tell you that you can't bring in your portfolio is a violation of your civil rights. It is one thing to wear clothing that would display that knd of imagry for everyone to see. That's like telling the person that writes I horror movie in the local coffee shop to get out becuase he is bothering the customers. It is called freedom of expresion and it is supposed to be allowed in schools to an extent. As long as you don't pull it out in the middle of class. But what you write and draw and during lunch or a study hall is you own business.


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Your work is great..keep it up and just deal with school politics.You can come back after your career rockets and give your opinion...


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I have a rather jaded opinion of traditional school systems, so perhaps my comment should be taken with a grain of salt...

This is one of the many reasons my kids don't go to school. One would hope that kids are there to discover who they are, what they want to do with their lives, and prepare to achieve it. You have discovered what you want to do, you are very talented, and already have a huge head start. You should show that portolio off with pride to anyone who will look at it. Make a name for yourself. I think you are beyond your years, and your school should be proud to have you. You shouldn't be forced to quarantine your art work and career goals from the rest of your education. 
That being said, symbols such as the swastika can cut people to the core, there is always the potential that someone may refuse to see the context in which you presented this character and react on but the offensive symbol alone. I don't know what, if anything, can be done about that. I do know, from experience with my own kids, that it's really difficult to take on a school administration. You could end up creating a situation that could look bad on your records, thus hindering you in the future. Staying at school and doing well there can be as important as your brilliant portfolio, so avoiding expulsion is definitely a plus. Maybe a note explaining the origin and story of each character portrayed in your work, and belldopler's idea of a disclaimer on the front of the portfolio would help. Maybe you should also make your intentions regarding your porfolio known in a very respectful manner, so that you don't just get "caught" with it at school and wind up in more trouble. 
I wish you the best of luck, you are very talented and are right to want to have your work available to show people at all times.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Whether they are being unreasonable and closed minded (which they are) or not is really beside the point. You are a minor, and thusly your rights of free expression are limited. You are required to go to school, and the staff there make the rules, which you must follow, like it or not. If you got expelled, for bringing something to school that you were told was not appropriate, there would be no recourse. Some news station or paper may make a splash of a story but it would blow over and you would still suffer. Is this really worth it? They cannot stop you from expressing yourself outside of school. They are asking you to leave materials that have nothing to do with school at home, that is all. Let it go. It is not an issue unless you make it one. I see a lot of advice here from folks who seem to be indignant over the whole thing, but you have to ask yourself if you want to really get into something over whether or not you can carry your portfolio to school. The ramifications are well beyond just angering the teaching staff at one school. Why get a reputation for being a trouble maker when there just is no need?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Another idea, if they were fine with the rest of the portfolio, maybe you could just keep that one picture out of it when you bring your portfolio to school. I understand that it's part of your work, but maybe that compromise would help. Just a thought.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

A few things to consider that I have learned over the years.

1. Don't take things personally that are not personal. The administrators may be close minded, or trying to act responsibly in light of events at public schools. Either way, I doubt it is directed personally at you.

2. Don't burn bridges. You can disagree, state your own opinion and stay true to yourself without deliberately offending or attacking people. You never know when someone you have interacted with in the past will play an instrumental role in your future.

3. Free speech means I can say what I want, and within reason express myself how I want. Civility means people will have the opportunity to see and hear what my expressions are and choose for themselves whether they or their children will listen or look. 

4. This has been said, pick your battles wisely. To truly do anything, whether it be create art or fight battles requires a commitment and a lot of time, which are limited. Don't waste your resources on things that are not important to you.

5. Learn to compromise.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

I too think you should pick your battles. You are very talented and you don't want to jeopardize your future over one incident. I was a long haired, leather jacketed heavy metal musician in the age of new wave so I know a little of what you are going thru. Keep your chin up and know that you are following your own vision and sometimes that has a price. It's called paying your dues. To quote Bruce Cockborn "nothing worth having comes without some kind of fight/you have to kick at the darkness til it bleeds daylight". Sometimes the fight is within yourself, to resist the desire to react or lash out. High school is a small event in a long life. Unfortunately the swastika, which is an ancient symbol, will forever be linked to evil and extreme intolerance because of Hitler and as such will evoke strong feelings in people. May be best to leave that one out of the portfolio at least until you graduate. One man's opinion.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Having put 2 teens through high school I know in detail all the forms and agreements both parent and student must sign. For administrators, offensive material is in the same category as guns or drugs - zero tolerance. It actually seems the school administrators cut you a little slack by providing a warning and not expelling you on the spot. You didn't mention if your parents were contacted.

High schools take their protection of students very seriously. In their view, it is better to have a overly restrictive policy instead of a vague and hard to enforce one. That may mean "the man is keeping the student down", but it also prevents things like guns, drugs, gangs, and hate groups from proliferating in what is supposed to be a safe and nurturing environment. Each school district is a little different with it's own local issues, some are lax while others seem extreme.

I suggest you remove the nazi picture but leave the rest in. That way you are not violating any zero-tolerance policy, yet still able to showcase your work.

You do wonderful work and are way ahead of your time. Don't give up, keep charging forward, work you @$$ off, it it will all pay off for you!


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

OOooo here comes a long response to everyones words 
For one, I'm already working with many theatre productions but since the last year they've only done productions that need little to no makeup. I mean just stuff that really isn't worth me spending my time and money on doing. If a good production comes up, then I'll head for it. 

Secondly this would in no way hinder my opportunities of making it into Cinema Makeup School. Their schools administrator called me and said she was surprised I had mention a portfolio at only 15. She asked to see it so I e-mailed it to her and I ended up getting invited to go to the school on a tour. If I ended up getting expelled or suspended, I know they wouldn't care if they knew it was over that photo because they've already seen it. Believe it or not I'm 15 and last week I got offered a paid internship from my local MAC cosmetics department. I was forced to decline because of my age (they assumed I was over 18) but ended up making friends with the MAC consultants and I know they'd be behind me if anything that drastic were to happen. They also asked I go by often when I can so they can see if they can work around their companies 18+ policy.

3rd, it's plenty relevant. Last year my art teacher was the one who suggested I make the portfolio. I'd thought about it but never got to it until he said I should. I did and it's not like I force anyone to see it. I don't even ask people to see it. It's high school and teachers constantly ask what I'm gonna do when I get out. Conversation starts up and they almost always end up asking to see it. Here's what happened. My interior design teacher asked to borrow it so she could show some of the other teachers. I'm guessing someone who shouldn't have seen it did, and they went and told the administration. 

Another problem is I already got in an argument with my counselor at the beginning of the year because he refused to change my classes. my junior year I have to take as many electives as I possibly can. I told my counselor the career I was set on and the classes I was given just weren't gonna do it. He disagreed and said my career choice was unrealistic. The thing was that this year I wanted to get all my graduation requirement like 3 years of math, 2 years of science, etc done with. He was giving me unnecessary/extra math and science classes I DONT need. This in turn will make me HAVE to take more math and science next year instead of my electives which would look really good on my transcript. He said I should decide on another career and he refused to change my schedule. We got into a heated argument so administration knows me plenty well since then hahahaha. 

My school has messed with my career choice before that's why I'm not letting this whole portfolio thing go. I know as a student my expressive rights are limited but I'm getting pretty damn tired of them pushing me around.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

MM, I understand how frustrating it may be be, but rest assured, your career choice has not been wasted. You've already made good contacts at those other places, which should tell you something about your ability. Remember this: *your counselor does not determine what your career will be.* Based on your side of the story, it seems very unprofessional for your counselor to not support you taking extra core classes. It's ok to obtain a high school diploma in less than 4 years. Tell him/her that and ask for their support.

It is also commendable you want to complete all graduation requirements by taking extra classes. Even though your counselor does not agree or support it, I'm sure you could request a meeting with the Principle and lay out your plan for early graduation. I'm glad to hear you want to obtain your high school diploma - don't give up on that.

_"They also asked I go by often when I can so they can see if they can work around their companies 18+ policy."_

That is a great way to gain experience, and how many older folks started back in the day.


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

All through life your going to have to put up with ignorance. Being talented,like you are, makes you different, and that unfortunatly, scares the hell out of the main stream, unimmaginative majority. But you do have to deal with them and they could make the rest of your time there miserable. If it is only one photo that offends them, hide it behind another photo or leanv it out temporarily as Nixie suggested. And i agree with the watcher about drama or even a graphic arts class, After all it IS a photo. Just bite your lip, grin and bear it. Then when you win your oscar you can thank them personally for teaching you how to deal with idiots from a young age... Good luck! And keep on creating


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

My experience of career counsellors is not good. Despite an obvious aptitude for science and technology and a desire to attend college , my careers counsellor suggested getting a mechanical apprenticeship. I ignored him and now I have 30+ years of IT work behind me and have been director and MD of several successful companies.

However, I would say that in my experience it has been far more enjoyable beating these types of twerps at their own game rather than meeting them head on. Bypass the counsellor and go straight to the Principal. Make up a single page listing your achievments including the Cinema Makeup School and MAC points. 

Also have another page listing the items in your portfolio with the background behind it but state that the offending image has been withdrawn from the portfolio but is still available to see on your album.

If a reasonable number of students disagree with/manage to bypass the Careers Counsellor then you might even be able to put in a formal protest against his/her lack of aptitude for the job.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

When it comes to choices in your education and the councilor not agreeing. You should of got your parents to involved. They could of set up a meeting with the principle. That would have probably got you some results. I put 4 through school. So I have had my time with the teachers and principles. I know they have though jobs, my wife still drives a school bus. But I also know because of personalities, some teachers and students don't mix. I had a wood shop teacher want to fail my son. Because of a project that he give him and another boy to do to gather. Well the shop teacher was so good at his job, he lost half his class, and the had to finish the projects himself. My wife talked to the the school for a week about this. Then she set up a meeting for me, but they called and said there was no need for me to come in. The matter had been handled and he was set for graduation. A councilor and teachers powers or limited. When the student isn't having trouble any where else. It can be a tough system, but as long as you work with in the rules. You will always win, of course I also have a very good attorney. But getting you education and moving on is the most important thing. But you also need to understand, as mentioned earlier. You will encounter people that you are not going to get along with, but you will be forced to work with. How you handle this kind of situations can certainly determine your future. You are very talented, but always remember others are also. To be able to do what you enjoy, and get paid for it is a wonderful thing. But it is very hard to find. So never let your emotions take away any chances when you find them.


----------



## Booster (May 8, 2010)

There is some really good advice for you in these threads. I have two grown children and two "teenagers" still at home. Taking on the school administration quite often is a losing battle and can end up harming you more than helping. You certainly don't want to be viewed as a "trouble maker" by any school administration; present or future. 

Having said that I would offer this: check around your local area for any "magnet schools for the arts" you certainly have the talent and your portfolio might be just what you need as your ticket in for next year, assuming your family supports your goals and dreams. I have a good friend who is a teacher at a magnet school for the arts in North Florida and they are not only much more tolerable of your talents, abilities and creativity - but they foster your efforts and encourage you along the way. This could be a giant step forward in your endeavors to accomplish great things. 

Worth repeating here, "pick your battles carefully".


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

When I went to school in the 90's. My couneler told my mother to her face that I would never make anything of myself. He never never offered me college information and told me not to bother with the sats. I did not come from a wealthy family and never went to college. But I bought my first house at the age of 22. I have never rented an apartment in my life. Now at the age of 35, I have an education as a carpenter. I own 2 houses, a nice truck, a very nice sound system, a large camper, all sorts of big toys. I have a patnership in 2 different business venture. All without a degree. I did graduate high school. If only that counseler could see me now. I consider myself very succesfull.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

M.M., I've always said and very much believe you are incredibly talented with your craft, and I know you will have a career in make-up once you graduate, but take it from someone who has taken the hard road for a majority of my life, it's easier to swallow your pride and hang in there and finish school, than to get expelled and have to go the hard route and finish school by other means, or not at all. I'm not telling you not to stand up for your rights, just be smart about it. Talk to local civil rights groups if you feel like your civil rights have been violated, and speak to teachers administrators, counsellors about what you can do to change the rules you feel are unfair. But to break rules that you were specifically told not to do could get you into serious trouble or worse expelled. I'm just telling you to be smart about how you challenge the rules, and do it responsibly, as hard as that seems sometimes in the end you'll be alot better off for it, and you'll have learned something from it in the process. Once you graduate and are well on your way to becoming a make-up artist, you can look back on this and think about how much internal fortitude it took to swallow your pride so you can accomplish your goals in life. Were all here for you, and if you need to let off some steam you can always give me a pm and I'll listen!!! Remember, that which does not kill us only makes us stronger. Good luck M.M.!!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I rarely take my portfolio out anywhere with me unless it's for a job interview. If anything happened to any of my work,I'd be crushed. So, on that argument alone, I would advocate for keeping your portfolio home **always**. I've seen artists ruin work by other artists in college due to jealousy...ya never know what might happen. (I'm guessing that while you have pics of your work, you probably also have some stuff in there that might not be replaceable?).Also, schools/administrators now a days have wide sweeping powers of censorship. If you say "its my right to have these pics at school" they can say "they are a distraction to the learning environment" and demand you keep them home, or expel you. I mean, you can't bring PORN into school for the same reason- free speech/artistic expression or not. 
So, I don't need to get into a tirade about your rights to express yourself,blahblahblah. I am so tired of schools only allowing snowflakes & Frosty the Snowman to be displayed at winter, no blessings allowed over the homecoming football game, and kids being told to keep their Bibles, swastikas & Anais Nin out of sight & to themselves. It's a slippery slope. If you allow a Bible into public school, you need to allow a devil worshipper the same right of openess. 

Protect your portfolio and keep it home. Show it off to people who can admire it for what it is. Your work is amazing, especially for your age.


----------

